# norcal poodle handler/puppy evaluation



## sharper (Oct 6, 2011)

I am looking for a Standard Poodle Handler and or someone to evaluate two 8 wk old Spoos. I know of a couple but would love any input or suggestions.

Thank You
Shawn


----------

